# Wiederkehrende Prüfung ortsfester Betriebsmittel



## MeisterLampe81 (30 April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich zerbreche mir jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit den Kopf über die Prüfung von ortsfesten elektrischen Betriebsmittel. Ich habe auch noch jemanden gefunden, der mir eine wirklich klare Antwort geben konnte.

Wir haben -wie jeder Industriebetrieb- viele ortsfeste elektrische Betriebsmittel. Das sind teilweise kleine Anlagen mit einem Hauptstromkreis und Ein/Aus Taster bis hin zur komplexen Anlage mit über 300 Hauptstromkreisen, vielen Bedienstellen und Verknüpfungen mit anderen Anlagen. Bisher ist es so, das wir sowohl mechanisch, als auch elektrisch eine wöchentliche Wartung durchführen (ich liebe die Samstage) und auch ständig Elektrofachkräfte anwesend sind. Des Weiteren findet zweimal im Jahr eine große Revision der der meisten Anlagen statt. Das ganze wird allerdings nur sehr oberflächig im Rahmen der ISO 9001 protokolliert (pro Anlage 5-6 Stichpunkte). Bei den ganzen Wartungsarbeiten wird allerdings nicht viel gemessen und wenn gemessen wird, wird dies nicht protokolliert.

Wenn ich jetzt alle 4 Jahre eine wiederkehrende Prüfung der Anlagen nach VDE 0113 machen müsste, könnte ich jemanden dafür einstellen, da wir zum einen (im Moment jedenfalls) nicht die fachliche Qualifikation dafür haben und zum anderen fehlt einfach die Zeit dafür. 

Im Moment berufe ich mich auf die VDE 0105 Punkt 5.3. Hier steht, das man auf die wiederkehrende Prüfung verzichten kann, wenn die Anlage durch Elektrofachkräfte ständig überwacht wird, also genau so, wie wir es machen.

Daher meine Frage an alle verantwortlichen im Industriebetrieb und Betriebselektriker: Wie macht Ihr das???

P.S. Bewegliche Betriebsmittel werden natürlich alle geprüft.. Je nach Risiko halbjährlich, jährlich oder zweijährig..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Tommi (1 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

VDE 0105 kannst Du meines Wissens dafür nicht heranziehen, da die die Anlagen überwachenden
Elektrofachkräfte auch messtechnisch tätig sein müssen. Also irgendwie nichts anderes, als
wenn Du alle 4 Jahre misst.
Unsere Firma hat das Messen fremdvergeben. Das ist bei ortsveränderlichen Betriebsmitteln nicht
schwer. Bei ortsfesten, z.B. Robotern & Co., muss man aufpassen, daß die Fremdfirma nicht irgendwas
kaputtmisst, also eine Betreuung durch eigenes Personal ist hier unerlässlich.
Mein persönliche Meinung ist, das ortsfeste Messen an Maschinen den eigenen Instandhaltern oder
dem ursprünglichen Hersteller zu überlassen, d.h., diese ggfs. soweit zu qualifizieren, daß sie es können. 
Aber Du siehst, dafür kämpfe ich auch noch. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Mai 2013)

Hallo,
ich sehe das so wie Tommi.
Die "normale" Instandhaltung hat nichts damit zu tun, dass man "hin und wieder" auch mal messen sollte. Diese Instandhaltung mit anschließender Sichtprüfung machen wir auch. Unabhängig davon ist aber auch jede Maschine/Anlage alle 4 Jahre (+/- ein paar Monate) mit der Messung dran. Für unsere Anlagen machen wir es selbst. Alles Andere (also die Immobilie selbst und die ortsveränderlichen Betriebsmittel) ist auch bei uns fremd-vergeben. Wir haben bei uns für die Ortsveränderlichen einen Jahres-Rhythmus festgelegt und dokumentiert.

Gruß
Larry


----------

